
Show HN: Git Commit Template - dallamaneni
https://gist.github.com/adeekshith/cd4c95a064977cdc6c50
======
dallamaneni
Here is the discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/49u4o1/git_com...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/49u4o1/git_commit_template/)

